# Site for 44 mag



## sowega hunter (Nov 18, 2018)

What red dot or holographic sight would be good for a Super Redhawk for hunting? I know this has probably been discussed before but I was just thinking about getting one and wanted some opinions from experience.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Sowega

There has been a lot of discussion here about the various sights for handguns. Look back thru the threads and you can probably finds a lot of useful information.

Ultradot brand red dot type sights are popular. I have an Ultradot 30 on my 7x30 Contender. I think mine has a 4moa dot. It is quick and easy to see and use in most hunting light conditions. I would suggest a smaller dot as the dot can/does cover up some of the target. Reflex type sights are popular too. I have no experience with those. Good luck.

Dave


----------



## DeucesWild (Nov 19, 2018)

I have a Ultra Dot on my 460 Smith& Wesson


----------



## Lilly001 (Nov 19, 2018)

Davexx1 said:


> Sowega
> 
> There has been a lot of discussion here about the various sights for handguns. Look back thru the threads and you can probably finds a lot of useful information.
> 
> ...


I have an ultradot on a contender and love it. It is very easy to pick up the dot and get on target. I can shoot with both eyes open if I want to.


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 19, 2018)

thanks for the info


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 20, 2018)

Go look at the Vortex site they have several sites that are for handguns


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 22, 2018)

Vortex Venom on my 629 44 mag. Works like a charm.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Dec 19, 2018)

I like my Nikon EER scope.


----------



## Stroker (Dec 24, 2018)

2X Nikon EER on my 686, 2X7 Redfield EER on a Anaconda, I shoot both with both eyes open. My next hunting pistol will probably have a red dot or a holographic site.


----------



## CaptGary1 (Jan 14, 2019)

Vortex red dot on my Contender .44 mag. Works great. Quick, easy to see in low light.


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 20, 2019)

Old 2x Burris on my 10” .44 mag Contender. Quick target acquisition, precise aiming out to 50-60 yards.  Pretty much limit my shots to that range regardless.


----------



## jpm2953 (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm installing a Holosun 503 on mine this evening. It's been a great dot on my AR. 2MOA and battery lasts literally forever


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 1, 2019)

I've got the Vortex on my G40, not a 44 but used for the same purpose


----------



## delacroix (Nov 1, 2019)

Tube style is easier to get behind. Which to get for you is to be determined by how it looks to your eyes. Look for one that turns real dim so you can see around it in low light. Night vision mode they call it. And some have darker tint than others. Aimpoint is famous for quality, for instance, but they're bad to flare and heavily tinted. Yeah you can beat on it with a hammer but who cares if you can't shot the deer as late. 

Go see for yourself.


----------



## bevills1 (Apr 12, 2020)

According to reply #8 at https://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=593796 an illuminated reticle really helps with scopes on handguns.  Has anybody had experience with them?  In researching pistol scopes I don't find many with illuminated reticle.


----------

